# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Kłopoty z oddychaniem

## tiffani

Witam.
Od roku mam problemy z oddychaniem, wystarczy ze przejdę sie kawałek do sklepu i jest mi duszno i momentami nie mogę wziąc wdechu. Jakiś czas temu miałam atak, tak że zdrętwiały mi ręce, a nawet je wykrzywiło, straciłam na moment całkowite czucie w rękach. Miałam juz robione badania, chyba wszystkie mozliwe tzn. badanie krwi, OB, ekg, eeg, tomografie głowy itp. Byłam też u specjalistów, neurologa i  alergolog a. Wyszedł mi tylko niski poziom potasu. Problem jednak nie zniknął a lekarze mówią że jestem zdrowa. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## dr.

Może przyczyna twoich problemów z oddychaniem tkwi gdzie indziej. Możesz pójść jeszcze do kardiologa i upewnić się czy to nie ma związku z sercem.

----------


## Gosia

Witam! Jak mi drętwiały ręce dostałam skierowanie na prześwietlenie rtg górnego odcinka kręgosłupa z podejrzeniem początkowego zwyrodnienia. Następnie kontrolne badania u neurologa. Problem z oddychaniem może wiązać się z niewydolnością płuc. Lecz u mnie przy takim drętwieniu nie występowały.

----------


## focus9

To mogą być sprawy neurologiczne. Ja słyszałam że za takie objawy jak drętwienie kończyn odpowiadają zmiany zwyrodnieniowe w kręgosłupie. Warto tez sprawdzić serce.

----------

